# Yet another newb - thinking of getting into espresso/flat whites



## tomaszj (Jun 16, 2017)

Hiya!

I'm a bit of a coffee fan, now looking to extend my gear to cater for espressos and decent flat whites or cappuccinos. I've been on a bit of a journey, starting from moka pots, going through French presses, Hario V60 and through French presses again (http://www.jimseven.com/2016/10/03/updated-french-press-video/).

I've done my bit of research and my thinking is to snatch a Vario grinder and Gaggia Classic for starters sometime soon.

Having said that, I've spotted a fair piece of advice to first try a selection of espressos here and there, to get a decent feel what good tastes like. Have you got your favourite cafes around London, specifically for espresso?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! For cafes around London, the London's Best Coffee app is super useful and is my go to wherever I am in London


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello and welcome. Try Monmouth if you are around Covent Garden or Borough Market.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

a Classic is a great place to start - although grinder wise I would be tempted to go bigger and buy separate more accurate scales

and welcome - cheers Jim


----------



## tomaszj (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks folks!

So it sounds like the obvious suspects are the way to go for espresso. I've been to Monmouth and many more places for flat whites or cappuccinos, so I'll start squaring these off one by one









I was close to try out Association near the Gherkin today, but I fell for an iced latte in the end in this weather!


----------

